
Tell HN NYC: Hackers & Founders Meetup #4 at Stand Burger (8/27 at 6PM) - daveambrose
http://anyvite.com/events/home/mv5fkn1a2j
======
kwamenum86
Is it possible to send out a note about these things a week or two in advance
of the meetup? Each time I find myself wanting to go but being kind of busy
but with more advance notice I would be able to make time. It likely does not
matter at this point for me- I am in Paris at the moment and I am moving to
the west coast in September :-/ ...but maybe this will help other people that
would like to attend.

~~~
daveambrose
As Cald mentioned below, we hold the meetups the last Thursday of the month.

~~~
kwamenum86
my mistake. i guess i should have put this in my calendar. well i hope things
keep going well for you all. wish i could have attended.

------
jreposa
I may skip Digital DUMBO this week to make it. I have one question though:
What is the Hackers & Founders Meetup like?

    
    
      - Are there presentations?
      - Are people generally social?
      - Is it more than a networking event?
    

I'm on the nyyc list, but it's so low traffic that I haven't found any answers
to these types of questions.

~~~
agotterer
\- There are currently no presentations. There have been discussions about
adding them in the future (right Dave?).

\- Everyone is very social. There are usually circles of conversations going
and people bounce around between them. I have never encountered anyone
unfriendly. I usually meet 10-20 people and have worthwhile conversations with
4-8.

\- At its core its a networking event. From it, I have personally made new
friends that I collaborate with and hang out with on a pretty regular basis
now. I have also started a project with a guy I met there. It really depends
what you want to take away from it.

Is there something specific you are looking for, or types of people you want
to meet? There is a pretty solid group of regulars that could help point you
in the right direction. Its definitely worth checking out...

~~~
daveambrose
That's right Adam. I think we can set something up for "lightning"
presentations for next month, if we can get determine the right space here in
the city.

I'll echo everything you said above: this is our fourth meetup under the name
and I've been impressed each time with the turnout (we started small at 20 or
so people and last month we had about 70 people show up over the course of two
hours, which ended going into three of four if I remember correctly). The
types of people you'll meet - other hackers, founders and those who are
thinking about startups in general - is quite different from any other tech
meetup here in NYC, from NY Tech, to Digital DUMBO, etc.

At it's core, we're about connecting with other hackers and founders who are
passionate about startups (and the industry around it) while leveraging each
other with ideas, help and support.

If you're interested in learning more, don't hesitate to reach out:
daveambrose at googlemail dot com.

------
matt1
I'd like to go (central Jersey is kind of dead as far as startups go), but
it's quite a commute for after work on a Thursday evening. Any chance of doing
these on Fridays or Saturdays in the future? You might get people from the
region that you normally wouldn't get on a weekday.

~~~
daveambrose
Where in central NJ are you? I'm from Hunterdon County and go back every now
and then.

------
dzlobin
Is anyone else going to be a first timer besides me?

~~~
dvvarf
I think I'll be there. I just joined up a few days ago, but this could be fun.

